# Riders showing up at my house to retrieve iphone



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone

I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.

this person needs to be suspended, banned and not matched with ANYONE ever again.

this is a SERIOUS violation of my privacy, given that this person more than likely used find my iphone to track it to my house, then used google maps to view my property, I can only tell because both my wife and I were outside when they came speeding down the street and nearly tipped their truck performing a u-turn when they saw the house.

has anyone else had this happen? I'm attempting to file a police report, but Uber wont give me the riders name so I can file it.

I feel really victimized both by the rider and by Ubers lack of support, I'm considering not driving, but I need to earn money, because I'm in a bad spot.

Suggestions?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So you know they used find my iPhone to find their phone. 
I think I would do the same if I lost my phone. Wouldn't you? 
Next time turn it off. The owner will come looking for it.



Todd Young said:


> I'm attempting to file a police report,


Police report for what? They were retrieving their property. 
Put your big boy pants on and stop acting like you and your wife were raped.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Get a faraday bag to make sure forgotten phones don't phone home.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


Turn in a request to uber for your $15 for returning it. And next time wrap the phone in foil.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Turn in a request to uber for your $15 for returning it. And next time wrap the phone in foil.





Fargle said:


> Get a faraday bag to make sure forgotten phones don't phone home.


I have a vintage surplus m19 ammo can that makes a wonderful Faraday cage. All you gotta do is line it with cardboard and boom... instant Faraday cage. You can also store emergency supplies in it, spray on "roadside kit" and there is next to zero chance that an overzealous Valet will take it out of your trunk thinking it's the customers luggage.

The first year I drove a taxi I had to get out every other day to recover my roadside kit i had stuffed in a duffel bag. Never once has a Valet ever touched my ammo can.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I have a vintage surplus m19 ammo can that makes a wonderful Faraday cage. All you gotta do is line it with cardboard and boom... instant Faraday cage. You can also store emergency supplies in it, spray on "roadside kit" and there is next to zero chance that an overzealous Valet will take it out of your trunk thinking it's the customers luggage.
> 
> The first year I drove a taxi I had to get out every other day to recover my roadside kit i had stuffed in a duffel bag. Never once has a Valet ever touched my ammo can.


RF signals can easily pass through the rubber seal. Proper faraday cages have conductive seals to catch such leakage.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yea it sucks to have this happen but I don't blame them for hunting their phone down. Would you rather they demand you take it 50 miles to them for free?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Actually you are very lucky they didn't file a police report on you. The man is missing his phone. It is sitting in your home. So yeah, he used find my iPhone to locate it. 

Sometimes people are afraid to retrieve a missing or stolen phone from a stranger so they'll file a police report that their phone is showing up at this address. Then you have the cops knocking on your door.


----------



## Boom611 (Nov 8, 2016)

keb said:


> Actually you are very lucky they didn't file a police report on you. The man is missing his phone. It is sitting in your home. So yeah, he used find my iPhone to locate it.
> 
> Sometimes people are afraid to retrieve a missing or stolen phone from a stranger so they'll file a police report that their phone is showing up at this address. Then you have the cops knocking on your door.


So what were you planning on doing with someone elses phone you had?
You make no mention of trying to return it, take to hub or police station! Sounds like you thiught you could keep it and use later.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Ugh...

What can uber do against someone tracking his property?

Feel lucky they didn't press charges and claiming you tried to steal it since you didn't report it.

And no one has violated anything.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Did you search your car before you headed home? You set them up to be able to do this by not turning that phone off before you got home. You don't want your privacy invaded? Don't give a pax the opportunity to find you using find friends. Remember even if you turn it off at home, it'll save the last location, so you need to turn it off somewhere else. 

I would have done the same thing this pax did. It's on you that they showed up at your house.


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

If I lost my iPhone I would do the same... the real question here is did you know they left it in your car? Why are you so upset about this? Did you think "Oh Now I have a new iPhone?" Hmmmmm why would uber do something about this? Why would they suspend their account?? Why would the police be interested in doing anything??? Why does this make you want to stop driving for uber?? Moving forward check your car after a passenger gets out to insure they didn't leave a phone that can be traced back to wherever you are.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey thanks for all the troll comments guys - really appreciate it - I've got a serious problem & you all just pile on - thanks for the support

This is a violation of MY privacy - some weirdo knows what my family looks like, my house, my other cars, what my schedule is, and where I live.

I don't care what anyone says, this is wrong - you call - you ACTUALLY leave a vm & the driver will get in contact - even Uber agrees that they aren't supposed to come to my house

I'll handle this a different way since you guys aren't any help

Thanks for the WONDERUL intro, thanks a lot - some support group this is or lack of it


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

Todd, I get it somebody showed up to your house and it was weird. That said file a police report? What law did they break? Oh thats right none. In fact if anyone was breaking the law it was you. Why did you have the guys phone in your house without contacting anyone to return it? If you make a big deal about this with Uber they will deactivate you. Way too many drivers for them to have to put up with somebody driving to file a police report for a non senseical reason.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh and by the way an actual crime has been committed because he showed up at my house unannounced unwelcome and trespassed onto my property

That is trespassing which is A crime


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Hey thanks for all the troll comments guys - really appreciate it - I've got a serious problem & you all just pile on - thanks for the support
> 
> This is a violation of MY privacy - some weirdo knows what my family looks like, my house, my other cars, what my schedule is, and where I live.
> 
> ...


No, you dont have a serious problem. They got their phone. They've moved on. You should too.

You need to understand a cell phone for a lot of people is their life. They might have pictures and videos on there that they cant replace.
So yes, they're going to track it. 
Think about it... that is why that feature is built into the phone. So it can be tracked and found. And it worked!

You're telling me you wouldnt do the same thing if you left your phone in a drivers car and you can see where it is?
Going there personally is the fastest and most efficient way of getting it back.



Todd Young said:


> Oh and by the way an actual crime has been committed because he showed up at my house unannounced unwelcome and trespassed onto my property
> 
> That is trespassing which is A crime


Did he knock on your door? That is not trespassing. Not in this country or any country.
Now if he entered your home that's a different story. But I doubt he did.

No crime was committed. Put your big boy pants on.


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Hey thanks for all the troll comments guys - really appreciate it - I've got a serious problem & you all just pile on - thanks for the support
> 
> This is a violation of MY privacy - some weirdo knows what my family looks like, my house, my other cars, what my schedule is, and where I live.
> 
> ...


You sound like you have a few screws loose lol I don't think uber driving is for you buddy.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Why do you guys assume the phone was in my house? IT WAS IN THE CAR - black phone, black case, black seats

You guys all think I just want a phone?

What the hell is wrong with you people?

So based on these responses the solutions rather simple - after last stop for the night - go thru the backseat - throw everything away in the nearest trash bin

Or... maybe turn any phones off, drive to your house & turn them on there - that way they go to YOUR house & not mine

Thanks for the help guys 'appreciate it - you're the best (not really)


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Why do you guys assume the phone was in my house? IT WAS IN THE CAR - black phone, black case, black seats
> 
> You guys all think I just want a phone?
> 
> ...


 Things get lost in the car when you Uber. The reason for any comments that made seem less than supportive is because of the way you are losing your shit over this. Saying that you feel victimized, saying that you want to file a police report and press charges, saying that you want UBER to suspend their account, all of this because a person tracked there last phone? A phone that happen to be in your car at your house. Have you ever thought that maybe the passenger didn't even realize they left it in your car? You just need to calm down LOL


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No, you dont have a serious problem. They got their phone. They've moved on. You should too.
> 
> You need to understand a cell phone for a lot of people is their life. They might have pictures and videos on there that they cant replace.
> So yes, they're going to track it.
> ...


As a matter of fact - he did come to my door

And no, I would not got to their house - I would call - I would ACTUALLY leave a voicemail

If I didn't receive a callback - I would contact Uber and/or the police as appropriate

I've had people leave their phones in my car before - we connected via phone & setup a rendezvous

Stupid me - I thought would reach out for some help - didn't realize I would get people who are just willing to add on


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

It doesn't become trespassing until you tell them to leave and they refuse, you going to call the cops next time Jehovah witnesses come knocking on your door?


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Anonymously said:


> Things get lost in the car when you Uber. The reason for any comments that made seem less than supportive is because of the way you are losing your shit over this. Saying that you feel victimized, saying that you want to file a police report and press charges, saying that you want UBER to suspend their account, all of this because a person tracked there last phone? A phone that happen to be in your car at your house. Have you ever thought that maybe the passenger didn't even realize they left it in your car? You just need to calm down LOL


I'm losing my shit because my family's involved - my wife was in the front yard when they pulled up - I'm just lucky that I was home when they did

I don't even want to think about might have happened if I hadn't been there

Once again... you guys really come thru in a pinch (not)


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> Oh and by the way an actual crime has been committed because he showed up at my house unannounced unwelcome and trespassed onto my property
> 
> That is trespassing which is A crime


Do you have 'No Trespassing' signs posted?

Did the person pull into your drive and knock on your door (or approach you if you were outside) or did they wander your yard and open up your car searching for their phone?

It is NOT a crime to pull into someone's drive & knock on their door.  That is not trespassing unless you have signs posted. 
They lost their phone & used apple's services to find it. This is completely unrelated to uber. Since they didn't go through the uber app, they obviously were not sure where/when they lost their phone. If anyone is to blame for 'violating your privacy', it would be apple - not uber. Uber didn't provide them your information/location - apple did.

But seriously - why are you feeling so violated? So they know where you live? Big deal. So a stranger knows what your wife looks like - does she not go out in public? Does she wear a burka or something that people don't know what she looks like?

Why are you so paranoid?

Do you really think the passenger purposely left their phone in your car so they could later find you and cause you some type of harm? Based on what you posted, there seems no reason to jump to that kind of conclusion.

Oh wait, let me guess - might it be that you're a white older guy and the person looking for their phone was some scary brown/black person and therefore out to harm you due to your own prejudices?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I only have ONE question for the OP.

Were the pax apologetic and/or grateful when you returned the phone to them? Or did they 'accuse' you of trying to keep their phone? What was their demeanor towards you?

I've had this happen only ONE time and I also did not know the pax lost their phone in my car until the next day....when they CALLED me asking if I found a phone in my car. I'm guessing they did not have the 'find my Iphone' app. (I don't remember what kind of phone it was). But they made arrangements with me to return it to them. (It wasn't that far, but it was a day I had other plans and wasn't planning on driving at all). They were actually very apologetic AND grateful AND gave me a $40 tip.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Smash any phones left in vehicle. Then melt them.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

I do have signs posted

But really guys thanks for all non-help

First impressions - I don't know what this forums for but I know never to come here again



Buddywannarideagain said:


> Smash any phones left in vehicle. Then melt them.


Or simply throw them in the trash - that's what I think I'm going to do - problem solved based on these crazy insane responses


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> As a matter of fact - he did come to my door


So where is the crime? If going to someones door was a crime, doorbells would never have been invented


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

Don't feed the troll guys. This guy is CLEARLY trolling. He doesn't want to think about what would have happened if he wasn't there and only his wife was? Either hes a bad troll or the biggest snowflake ever. Take your pick! I'd believe either.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Obviously the next course of action is to move. 

Because now, some stranger knows where you live and what your wife looks like and you will of course never be safe again. 

Learn from this - don't ever leave home again or interact with strangers in any way. The world is a scary place and everyone is out to do you harm. Now that a stranger knows what your wife looks like, you'll never be safe again. 

/sarcasm


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

For shits and giggles the OP should check out his local sex offender registry. Bet he'll never leave his wife and kids home alone again


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> I don't even want to think about might have happened if I hadn't been there


What could have happened?
They would have asked for their phone. 
Your wife would have probably called you and asked if you knew anything about a phone. You guys would have resolved it.
I'm pretty sure your wife would have survived this.

Stop acting like a crime was committed or would have been committed. Just people trying to retrieve their lost property.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

You live in an apartment don't you?

Yeah that explains the non-chalant attitude regarding this

You already don't have any privacy & apparently don't care

All I have to say is... WOW!!! I was expecting some discussion - but not this crap

I'm not trolling - I got trolled.... BIG TIME!!!

I was sincerely reaching out for some advice & some support

I didn't realize you guys eat your own

So Uber drivers are pretty competitive huh?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> You live in an apartment don't you?


Wow. So if one day I get to buy a house like you, then people wont knock on my door anymore? 
I can't wait!


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

Were the people who came to your house black or white or Mexican or what


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation 

Apartment dwellers would never understand - because it's not their property


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> You live in an apartment don't you?
> 
> Yeah that explains the non-chalant attitude regarding this
> 
> ...


You make it seem like the Gov'ment is out to get ya.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm not an apartment dweller and I totally understand your fear. In fact there is this strange guy that walks up to my front door every single day and drops off bills, fortunately I have two dogs so that's all he does. I couldn't imagine what else that stranger would do if my dogs weren't here to scare him off every day. Weird thing is he doesn't show up on Sundays, must be a religion thing


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

And there we go! 

If you don't understand the basis of the argument call them racist 

I've brought far too complex an issue to the wrong forum

I don't give a shit about skin color


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Do you file a police report when somebody calls you?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> As a matter of fact - he did come to my door
> 
> And no, I would not got to their house - I would call - I would ACTUALLY leave a voicemail
> 
> ...


So you think the right thing to do is to call and leave a voicemail to a phone that is sitting in your car?lol


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> And there we go!
> 
> If you don't understand the basis of the argument call them racist
> 
> ...


Being or not being a Racist has nothing to do with my question. But if a car load of black guys showed up at your house I get that you would be scared to death and want the full force of the government to rain down upon their heads. lol but it was some pretty little dainty chick you would NOT be making this fuss. I'm just saying lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> I do have signs posted
> 
> But really guys thanks for all non-help
> 
> ...


It is a discussion forum you know and it seems like it's not for you

At least this one didnt turn into. Stand your ground gun debate.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

You guys are cannibals - I mean a fellow driver reaches out for support & I get this shit

I love how his discussion has devolved into trolling, name-calling, race-baiting, and over-all making fun of someone else's pain

What a fantastic, fine upstanding bunch of people you guys are - (in case no one got it that was meant as sarcasm)


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Fellow driver? You're nothing but competition on the road reducing surge and taking fares. GET OFF MY LAWN!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> - I mean a fellow driver reaches out for support & I get this shit
> 
> )


Yet not once has it occurred to you that maybe you are the one being unreasonable?

We're all out to get you just like the dude that wanted his phone back.


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> You live in an apartment don't you?
> 
> Yeah that explains the non-chalant attitude regarding this
> 
> ...


Not sure if this was directed to me but I could buy and sell you many times over. I own SEVERAL properties and rent all but mine out. You are acting absurd freaking that somebody came to get their phone which YOU had. Once again I know you are trolling but sometimes I can't help myself.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> So you think the right thing to do is to call and leave a voicemail to a phone that is sitting in your car?lol


Uhhh, I'm no rocket scientist - but they have an option to call me thru the app


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

You are still alive and breathing. There are people in Houston dying and losing everything they have worked for. There are people who don't have a home because it was lost in the floods. There are more serious issues than somebody retrieving a lost phone that was left in your car. Get over it


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> Uhhh, I'm no rocket scientist - but they have an option to call me thru the app


And his phone with the app is in your car....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> h I'm attempting to file a police report, but Uber wont give me the riders name so I can file it.
> 
> I


Alright so this is what you do. Go ahead and call the police.
Since you dont know the riders name, just give the cops all the info about pickup and drop off location.
They will force Uber to give up their info.
The police will help you a lot more than we will.

This is guy going to regret ever stepping on your property!


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Shane Walters said:


> Not sure if this was directed to me but I could buy and sell you many times over. I own SEVERAL properties and rent all but mine out. You are acting absurd freaking that somebody came to get their phone which YOU had. Once again I know you are trolling but sometimes I can't help myself.


- suuure you do - you own several properties & you drive Uber - riiiight

I wasn't trolling before - but I'm pissed off now

I was genuinely asking for help & the vile wave of insults & degrading comments added on top - now I just want to "give" back


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> You guys are cannibals - I mean a fellow driver reaches out for support & I get this shit


So by support you mean you wanted people to agree with you and most have posted that they don't agree and now you're mad and refuse to see anyone else's point of view.

Sigh


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> And his phone with the app is in your car....


It was a passengers phone



MHR said:


> So by support you mean you wanted people to agree with you and most have posted that they don't agree and now you're mad and refuse to see anyone else's point of view.
> 
> Sigh


Thanks for proving my point


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Ooh, ooh, ooh

Can I sing the chorus. 

No buddy likes me, 
Everybody hates, 
Think I'll eat some worms. 
Long slim slimy ones. 
Short fat juicy ones. 
Itsy bitsy slimy whimy worms. 


Now, stop the poor pity me party. 

You brought this here because;
Uber support brushed this off as stupid to be as angry and terrified as your reaction here implies,
Greenlight hub employee thought your reaction was unreasonable, 
Local police are attempting to not have to deal with you because, in their professional opinion, your reaction is unreasonable and, borderline, possibly mentally unstable (be assured they are cracking jokes about the nutter upset that someone tracked their missing property down). 

And now, a collection of your peers in this community have belittled you for what they obviously believe to be an absurd reaction. Some even feel like you may be a fake and have created this story as a Troll. 
This community has a couple of these that intentionally create threads just for the attention (lilcindy looking at you) 

To address your concerns as if you are real and these are your actual feelings as. You have expressed them, over reactions and all. 

Yes, they should have reached out to Uber support who would, if you are lucky, only have connected them to you through the app phone exchange keeping your personal phone number confidential. 
Worse, they would have given them your actual number. 

What you haven't considered is they may only have their phone setup with Uber and not know their password anymore. Thus making it impossible to contact support. 
Or. 
That phone my not have been the phone used for Uber (I have passengers who aren't even the Uber customers, doctors offices, spouses, friends, and even employers have requested rides for the people I pickup). 

So, yeah, less than ideal, for you. 

You also failed to consider this person may have needed the phone immediately and were not willing to wait for someone to decide to bring it to them. 

As to what would have happened if you weren't home. 
Did they make any threats? 
Were they hyper aggressive? 

If you weren't home and were out driving they would have come to your car where ever that happened to be. 
I can only imagine the squealing uturn movie style chase scene you might have started if you noticed you were being followed by a truck full of people that, quite obviously scared you while you were home with the ability to walk inside your home, lock the door and call the police (arm yourself if you happen to be the kind of whack job that thinks "castle doctrine" is the best solution).
I actually wish that this is what would have happened with dash cam footage of you freaking out while trying to drive away from these guys that just want their phone. 

Now, everyone has had the same responses. 
Big tip. If everyone around you is telling you that your reaction is unreasonable and over the top, maybe, just maybe, they aren't the "crazy" ones.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

They were hyper aggressive

You sir are an angry Uber Cannibal

Thank you for your cannibalistic feedback

I knew Uber drivers were competitive - I didn't realize they were this competitive tho

It's been a real eye-opener

Good luck out there man

And where do you live? I just wanna drop off any phones that have been left in my car


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> You guys are cannibals - I mean a fellow driver reaches out for support & I get this shit
> 
> I love how his discussion has devolved into trolling, name-calling, race-baiting, and over-all making fun of someone else's pain
> 
> What a fantastic, fine upstanding bunch of people you guys are - (in case no one got it that was meant as sarcasm)


Welcome! Keg is in the back!

How were they being aggressive?


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

And actually I was not brushed off by either Uber support or by the greenlight hub

Their reaction has been pretty clear - they don't tolerate this from riders

Soooo I'm not necessarily the "crazy" one

I was reaching out for feedback to give me direction for next steps

You guys have helped a lot - plus I have no sympathy for fellow drivers


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ibet


Todd Young said:


> And actually I was not brushed off by either Uber support or by the greenlight hub
> 
> Their reaction has been pretty clear - they don't tolerate this from riders
> 
> ...


I wonder what the results of a poll on how crazy you are would be


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> You guys are cannibals - I mean a fellow driver reaches out for support & I get this shit
> 
> I love how his discussion has devolved into trolling, name-calling, race-baiting, and over-all making fun of someone else's pain
> 
> What a fantastic, fine upstanding bunch of people you guys are - (in case no one got it that was meant as sarcasm)


So who came to your house. Why are you so freaked out? Your not telling us


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Probs not as high as would a poll for how many drivers you've eaten

That's quite an angry little appetite this group has


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Uhhh, I'm no rocket scientist - but they have an option to call me thru the app


The app that is on the phone in your car?


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> So who came to your house. Why are you so freaked out? Your not telling us


A group of large scary looking black guys


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

its all in the original post -


Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> The app that is on the phone in your car?


*sigh* passengers phone - the rider who requested still had their phone


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yeah, well....

Good stuff we got going on here...

Todd you win....

What do you win?

Well, one of two things...

You either win the "Troll of The Week" award

Or

You win "Biggest Pansy We Ever Met" lifetime achievement award.

I'm betting your a troll but, in the small chance you are not...

Let your wife handle things from now on cause I am guessing she is more of a man than you. She's probably completely embarrassed by your reaction and if truth be told, she'd love to smack you in the pansy mouth right now.

Yes Todd, yes I am a cannibal....

Yes you are competition and I hope this event scares you so much you never turn the app on again.

We don't even live in the same state and I still don't want you driving. Not just RS, I literally don't want you to ever drive again.

Looking forward to your response cause, well this is kind of my hobby Todd and I live for posts like yours.

Thanks in advance and chat soon little buddy!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> its all in the original post -
> 
> *sigh* passengers phone - the rider who requested still had their phone


You should read your own post, perhaps if you read it again like you didn't writeit, you can understand and probably agree how absurd your solution was to have someone call you and leave a message is, you kinda left out an important detail out,

Not saying you would of gotten the same reaction and i wasn't there, but there is only so much the account holder can do, and what if they weren't that great of friends where they may have just met that night and split an uber?

Perhaps there is a lot of other details you are leaving out


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Steve2967 said:


> Yeah, well....
> 
> Good stuff we got going on here...
> 
> ...


Question: if it's a just a hobby - why do you care about competition?

If you've "got so many properties" and Uber's a hobby - what does it matter?

Sounds like someone's lyin 'bout sumthin

It's either a hobby or a job - not both - not if you're so desperate to drive competition away by trolling them


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

this has nothing to do with being competitive. you're just being soft. you came here looking for support, and weren't expecting to be disagreed with. and its obvious that you're still bottle fed. jesus grow up


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> They were hyper aggressive
> 
> You sir are an angry Uber Cannibal
> 
> ...


And you have proven the point.

Suddenly, magically, details that weren't in existence initially "I do have signs" "they were hyper aggressive" come to light but ONLY after someone brings them up in the light of "maybe this would excuse your behavior".

So, no, I don't believe you on either point.

Yes, I am flat out saying you are lying about both points.

You, sir, suffer from one of two psychological conditions. 
Either you have a narcissistic pathological need to be the center of attention because you are a troll. 
Or. 
You suffer from delusions with paranoia.

Without further qualifying criteria it is difficult to tell.

Could be both.

In which case, does your skin often appear to be orange and you hair look like a really bad toupee?

Because I could swear I have heard this refrain elsewhere...

The media is so mean to me. 
It's so unfair.
Not nice. 
Sad.

Biggest "Snowflake" of them all. 
Can't see that if everyone is calling you out on your BS behavior and lies it isn't everyone else that needs to change.

And you, Todd, appear to have the same psychosis.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> You should read your own post, perhaps if you read it again like you didn't writeit, you can understand and probably agree how absurd your solution was to have someone call you and leave a message is, you kinda left out an important detail out,
> 
> Not saying you would of gotten the same reaction and i wasn't there, but there is only so much the account holder can do, and what if they weren't that great of friends where they may have just met that night and split an uber?
> 
> Perhaps there is a lot of other details you are leaving out


It's not absurd - that's what's happened before & the passenger that left their phone is the one that called me

Rendezvoused - gave him his phone back - all good


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> It was a passengers phone
> 
> Thanks for proving my point


So they wouldn't have been able to even get Uber to contact you Because It Wasn't Their Account...

And you continue to think everyone else telling you you are wrong in both reactions and expectations and only you, the sole sane person in this thread, are just being picked on.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Question: if it's a just a hobby - why do you care about competition?
> 
> If you've "got so many properties" and Uber's a hobby - what does it matter?
> 
> ...


Yeah, take your meds Todd, you are confusing posters here.

I'm not the property guy Todd...

I'm the guy that responds to you as a hobby Todd.

I know through all your pansy rage it's hard to keep up but please do try.

Looking forward to chatting more my little friend...

Love ya


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Question: if it's a just a hobby - why do you care about competition?
> 
> If you've "got so many properties" and Uber's a hobby - what does it matter?
> 
> ...


 If I may just jump back in here for a moment... I own a successful business and like most, who have hobbies that consist of putting trains together, or making model airplanes, playing video games or watching tv... I personally as a hobby like to uber. I enjoy meeting people and learning more about individuals, cultures and backgrounds... while making some extra cash on the side.. and I enjoy driving and often take long drives So now I get paid to do it.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You want support? 

Here is my supportive advice:

Before you go home after ubering, always stop at a well lit place and check your car thoroughly for items left behind. Be aware that if someone left behind a phone, they are often able to track it down and find it. 

If I find a phone in my car & I don't know what passenger left it, I prefer to drop it with the police rather than deal with it.

I also think your level of paranoia and hostility are signs of poor mental health. It may be good for you to seek professional help with that.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey Steve2967

Ok so I replied back to wrong person

My original questions still valid

I noticed you took time to make fun of me - but you didn't answer my question

If it's a"hobby" why are you so competitive? Unless, I dunno that's what you tell yourself to go to sleep at night


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> It's not absurd - that's what's happened before & the passenger that left their phone is the one that called me
> 
> Rendezvoused - gave him his phone back - all good


Just to let you know i had no idea there was 2 people in your car until 3 pages later, and you even blamed the account holder suggesting only 1 rider


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Hey Steve2967
> 
> Ok so I replied back to wrong person
> 
> ...


Todd buddy, slow down just a second and breath.

My hobby is replying to threads like this that make absolutely no sense.

Driving for uber is not my hobby, driving you the rest of the way crazy is...

Understand now?

Until next time my fine friend....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Also did you think uber keeps track of each additional rider an account holder has in their car?


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

It's nice to know if I need a place to go that's utterly devoid of humanity & decency

Well... I can reach out to you guys


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> It's nice to know if I need a place to go that's utterly devoid of humanity & decency
> 
> Well... I can reach out to you guys


It would be so cool to see how you react when some actual real serious stuff happens.

Your wife must be a friggin saint.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

She is actually

Thanks for the extra bit of classiness for taking digs at my family

Are you always this classy?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Steve2967 said:


> It would be so cool to see how you react when some actual real serious stuff happens.
> 
> Your wife must be a friggin saint.


Assuming he hasn't received one yet but like professionalism report? Lol


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> She is actually
> 
> Thanks for the extra bit of classiness for taking digs at my family
> 
> Are you always this classy?


I am actually, thanks for noticing.

Can we be friends?


----------



## svassall (Nov 7, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> its all in the original post -
> 
> *sigh* passengers phone - the rider who requested still had their phone


Question that I have for you.... If this wasn't the person who requested the uber ride, then how would he contact you on the app? Maybe the owner of the phone couldn't get a hold of the person who requested the ride...

Another thing that is funny is the trespassing crime... If someone can't go up to your door and ring the doorbell, then all delivery drivers are trespassing... You know what?! Why don't you file a police report to any delivery drivers that comes to your house or any door to door salesperson?

This thread is actually pretty funny!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> *Suggestions?*


"My advice to you is to start drinking heavily." - John 'Bluto' Blutarsky


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Steve2967 said:


> You win "Biggest Pansy We Ever Met" lifetime achievement award.
> 
> !


This!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> "My advice to you is to start drinking heavily." - John 'Bluto' Blutarsky


Ha!

/end thread.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


Next time turn the phone off before you grt home. When I lose my phome the first thing I do is try to dind it through google (I have an android). It's just common sense. I don't always realize when I lose my phone so that's the easiest way.

You need to calm down.



Todd Young said:


> You live in an apartment don't you?
> 
> Yeah that explains the non-chalant attitude regarding this
> 
> ...


I live in a house with neighbours. As I'm sure you do. Take a chill pill.My mom wouldn't be thia freaked out and she stalker calls me if I don't call her for a day.



Todd Young said:


> Uhhh, I'm no rocket scientist - but they have an option to call me thru the app


If they realized the phone was lost there. Most the time you don't know where pr how you lost your phone when you lose it. Especially of you're out having fun.


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> - suuure you do - you own several properties & you drive Uber - riiiight
> 
> I wasn't trolling before - but I'm pissed off now
> 
> I was genuinely asking for help & the vile wave of insults & degrading comments added on top - now I just want to "give" back


Are you trolling? I don't in anyway drive for uber, I own fleets, former cab driver. What in the world are you talking about?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> It's nice to know if I need a place to go that's utterly devoid of humanity & decency
> 
> Well... I can reach out to you guys


Duh.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't see anything from the OP on the details of the exchange with the PAX once they arrived.

If they arrive and approach your house in a non threatening manner and start the conversation with "Hi, I was a passenger in your car last night, and I believe I left my phone in there (at least that is what 'find my iPhone app' is indicating)". - Don't think that is trespass or threatening.

Or did they come en-mass and stick a gun to your head and demand you return their phone? - That I would be upset about.

If you had not been home at the time - then the iPhone app would place the phone as to where you were with the car - so your wife would be safe at home then.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Question: if it's a just a hobby - why do you care about competition?
> 
> If you've "got so many properties" and Uber's a hobby - what does it matter?
> 
> ...


Get this guys lack of reading comprehension.

Replying to Trolls is his hobby.

Driving is his job.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> Suggestions?


*GROW A PAIR*.

Damn dude, are you that paranoid family which has lived on the block for 8 years and has never met any of your neighbors? Do you peak out the blinds when the garbage truck goes by?

In all seriousness if this event freaked you out that bad than may I suggest you retire from the fare for hire industry. Maybe start a home base business in which you can completely eliminate your chances of a public encounter. You can order all your needs, including food on line from Amazon. Nowadays the technology is so vast that one can safely barricade themselves inside their own home and eliminate all chances of human contact.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> And actually I was not brushed off by either Uber support or by the greenlight hub
> 
> Their reaction has been pretty clear - they don't tolerate this from riders
> ...


But you started with...



Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, *no help*, went to a greenlight hub, they *supposedly* did "*something*" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, *great, thats great.*
> 
> ...





> ...
> Soooo I'm not necessarily the "crazy" one


So, yeah, you are.


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

Todd you have really let this go of the rails. 

I understand you completely! I don't think any drivers want former pax just randomly showing up to their house. Nobody is saying you are wrong for this. We get it, its sort of weird, made you uncomfortable.

What we don't get is why you are overaracting so much to this? Also, what were you planning to do with the phone? Why didn't you tell Uber you had it? You know you get paid for returning it? Were you planning on stealing it? Did you have it for days then he catch you? There is more to this story.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Todd is right - we should all be ashamed of ourselves for the responses we've given.

Here's this guy who is a little down on his luck, and trying to make a few $$'s driving for Uber. One night a passenger leaves their iPhone in his vehicle, and the problems begin.

Using technology that would put Penelope from "Criminal Minds" to shame, the owner of the phone and his friends swoop down on Todd's humble abode in a manner reminiscent of the way the ATF did in Waco with the Branch Davidians - guns drawn, full body armor, black helicopters, armored vehicles... the whole nine yards - completely ignoring the "No Trespassing" sign(s) in his front yard, and trampling his petunias as well.

After taking his concerns about this invasion of his privacy to his local law enforcement officials, where his complaint is ignored, he then contacts the local representative of the company he is employed by (excuse me, we're not 'employees'), of the company he is _contracted_ to, where he is told there isn't anything that they can and/or will do about this, other than to make sure that he is never matched with this individual again - the same response you would expect from an online dating service.

Feeling frustrated, Todd then turns to his fellow Uber drivers looking for some sympathy, some understanding, some compassion for the trauma he and his family were made to endure that horrible day.

And how do we respond? Do we offer him a shoulder to cry upon? Attempt to ease the burdens of his aching heart? Buy him a beer and tell him it will be alright? No, we don't. We criticize him and subject him to ridicule!

I, for one, am ashamed. Ashamed, I say!

In fact, I am so ashamed that I think I shall go take an afternoon nap and reflect upon this matter further.


----------



## svassall (Nov 7, 2015)

It doesn't look like he's gonna comment anymore. He's probably crying in his mommy's basement.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Todd is right - we should all be ashamed of ourselves for the responses we've given.
> 
> Here's this guy who is a little down on his luck, and trying to make a few $$'s driving for Uber. One night a passenger leaves their iPhone in his vehicle, and the problems begin.
> 
> ...


I would happily buy him a beer, if it would help, but he claims to be from Fort Worth.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

svassall said:


> It doesn't look like he's gonna comment anymore. He's probably crying in his mommy's basement.


It's possible someone ate him

If an uber driver eats a lyft driver is that 
Cannibalism?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> It's possible someone ate him
> 
> If an uber driver eats a lyft driver is that
> Cannibalism?


Lol!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> She is actually
> 
> Thanks for the extra bit of classiness for taking digs at my family
> 
> Are you always this classy?


Complimenting your wifes ability to tolerate your wackadoodle asinine psychological disfunction is considered "taking cracks at"? 
So, definitely paranoia and delusional.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Well I won't be driving Uber for much longer

Who here's a Trump supporter?

Thanks to Donald Trump & him getting the economy going jobs are picking up - so things will be getting better here shortly

I'm so glad that I voted for him

Thank you guys for all your helpful tips & advice - you're the best (not really)

Anyways - have an angry unhappy life to everyone that spewed vile content on this thread


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Troll verified, Trumps fiscal year hasn't started yet


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

While you're at it

Verify yourself you sanctimonious ass

This entire community is nothing but trolls



crookedhalo said:


> Troll verified, Trumps fiscal year hasn't started yet


uhhh Trump doesn't have to wait for fiscal year to create jobs - job #s are up - 1,000,000 jobs created in 5 months - so I won't have to do this for much longer


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

uhhh Trump doesn't have to wait for fiscal year to create jobs - job #s are up - 1,000,000 jobs created in 5 months - so I won't have to do this for much longer[/QUOTE]

Thanks Obama


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Really? 

I thought there were no limits for this community of trolling knuckle dragging troglodyte apes that exemplify the lowest base of humanity

And The speech in this thread has been pretty hateful


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't have such items when my shift ends.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

nobody here is angry or unhappy. were all just collectively laughing at you


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

crookedhalo said:


> uhhh Trump doesn't have to wait for fiscal year to create jobs - job #s are up - 1,000,000 jobs created in 5 months - so I won't have to do this for much longer


Thanks Obama[/QUOTE]
Obamas not president

Don't you watch the news?

Or have you been too busy driving to make ends meet to know any different?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Todd is right - we should all be ashamed of ourselves for the responses we've given.
> 
> Here's this guy who is a little down on his luck, and trying to make a few $$'s driving for Uber. One night a passenger leaves their iPhone in his vehicle, and the problems begin.
> 
> ...


Ok, it's been 3 hours. You can stop feeling ashamed now. By the way, how was your nap?


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> nobody here is angry or unhappy. were all just collectively laughing at you


 Whatever helps you to go to sleep at night


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Hey thanks for all the troll comments guys - really appreciate it - I've got a serious problem & you all just pile on - thanks for the support
> 
> This is a violation of MY privacy - some weirdo knows what my family looks like, my house, my other cars, what my schedule is, and where I live.
> 
> ...


Do you need your safe space? Someone left a fidget spinner behind in my vehicle. Would you like it?


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ok, it's been 3 hours. You can stop feeling ashamed now. By the way, how was your nap?


 I was busy working

Made about $150 plus tips

You're not supposed to text and drive


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> I was busy working
> 
> Made about $150 plus tips
> 
> You're not supposed to text and drive


More proof your a d*bag troll... smfh. That reply wasn't even directed to your troll a**.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Keep 


chitown73 said:


> More proof your a d*bag troll... smfh. That reply wasn't even directed to your troll a**.


keep up the hate speech cmon cmon

No I 


corniilius said:


> Do you need your safe space? Someone left a fidget spinner behind in my vehicle. Would you like it?


no I just need Trump to keep doing what he's doing - I'll be out of this spot in no time


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Keep
> 
> keep up the hate speech cmon cmon


Dude... It's been damn near close to 8hrs and your still whining. Your pax got his phone and your still alive... get over it and grow the hell up.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> More proof your a d*bag troll... smfh. That reply wasn't even directed to your troll a**.


If you're referring to trolls - look no further than your rear view mirror



chitown73 said:


> Dude... It's been damn near close to 8hrs and your still whining. Your pax got his phone and your still alive... get over it and grow the hell up.


I'm not whining about it - at this point I see where you guys get your compunction to make fun of other people

It's pretty sick when you think about it

And you do this every day?

How sad your life must be


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

you should of asked two forms of ID to verify ID w/ Uber, went inside, make them wait on the curb, took pics of ID's, call the police to make police report. 


Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with Uber! Someone left their phone in your car and they used the "locate my phone" app to find that you had absconded with their phone. They followed the GPS to where you were holding their phone and said "give me my Fing property you SOB!". Surprise!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ok, it's been 3 hours. You can stop feeling ashamed now. By the way, how was your nap?


It was good, thanks for asking!

Had some jambalaya from Popeye's, laid down and dozed off while "Capote" was on one of the movie channels. Woke up refreshed and ready to transport drunken college kids around town this evening - as usual.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

uberchimp said:


> you should of asked two forms of ID to verify ID w/ Uber, went inside, make them wait on the curb, took pics of ID's, call the police to make police report.


While this response is what I initially was asking for - it's too little too late

I'm so far past wanting a discussion/help at this point

This community is nothing but a bunch of cutthroats & I want to take up as much of their time as possible now


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> While this response is what I initially was asking for - it's too little too late
> 
> I'm so far past wanting a discussion/help at this point
> 
> This community is nothing but a bunch of cutthroats & I want to take up as much of their time as possible now


Half & half

Lucky antifa didn't show up


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> If you're referring to trolls - look no further than your rear view mirror
> 
> I'm not whining about it - at this point I see where you guys get your compunction to make fun of other people
> 
> ...


What's next? 
"I know you are, but what am I?"


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

uberchimp said:


> Half & half
> 
> Lucky antifa didn't show up


Actually they're lucky they didn't show up


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

is that in a Pro-2nd -amendment state?


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

uberchimp said:


> Half & half
> 
> Lucky antifa didn't show up


Texas is open carry


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

I can Imagine cnn headline breaking news
"uber passenger shot right in the middle if buttocks for aggressive trespassing to retrieve iphone5 from uber driver that had already returned it to local police 3 days prior

that's in Texas, nice
God Bless TEXAS


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> This community is nothing but a bunch of cutthroats & I want to take up as much of their time as possible now


Or that might have been your goal all along.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> Well I won't be driving Uber for much longer
> 
> Who here's a Trump supporter?
> 
> ...


I think you need mental help but as a Trump supporter that's not a surprise


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> I think you need mental help but as a Trump supporter that's not a surprise


yup, all us trump supporters need mental help and comments from nice/proper individuals such as yourself


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> I do have signs posted
> 
> But really guys thanks for all non-help
> 
> ...


Hold up... it's crazy or insane to use common sense when dealing with something that has a built in GPS? Sorry dude, you've lost it. Tell me where you live and I can give you some referrals to counselors. Sounds like you need it.

Btw, you placing blame for your actions on others is characteristic of a personality disorder. Might want to get that checked.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> I think you need mental help but as a Trump supporter that's not a surprise


I hope you thrive in heaven


Ezridax said:


> Hold up... it's crazy or insane to use common sense when dealing with something that has a built in GPS? Sorry dude, you've lost it. Tell me where you live and I can give you some referrals to counselors. Sounds like you need it.
> 
> Btw, you placing blame for your actions on others is characteristic of a personality disorder. Might want to get that checked.


I hope you thrive in heave


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> You guys are cannibals - I mean a fellow driver reaches out for support & I get this shit
> 
> I love how his discussion has devolved into trolling, name-calling, race-baiting, and over-all making fun of someone else's pain
> 
> What a fantastic, fine upstanding bunch of people you guys are - (in case no one got it that was meant as sarcasm)


You know, I'm actually thinking narcissistic personality disorder may be an appropriate diagnosis. Congrats


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> You know, I'm actually thinking narcissistic personality disorder may be an appropriate diagnosis. Congrats


You Shall thrive in heaven


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> this person needs to be suspended, banned and not matched with ANYONE ever again.
> 
> ...


Technically, the rider should have notified uber if they thought the phone had been left in the drivers car. Showing up at the drivers house could get a bit freaky, depending on the situation and the rider.

The problem here is that drivers are background checked but riders are not. If a rider showed up at my house, unannounced, I would be concerned too. The rider should have followed the rules by contacting uber. That way there would be a paper trail to cover the drivers return of the phone and the driver would not have been put in an uncomfortable situation.

I would not quit uber or even be mad at them. Technology and a poor choice by a rider caused this to happen.

In the future turn off the phone as soon as you find it. Not sure if turning the phone off will kill the tracking or not, but worth checking into. Then if a rider shows up at your home, call uber on the spot and let them decide how, when and where the rider can receive the phone. Create a paper trail from the start.

I find that some of the advice given in this forum is outrageous, immoral, unprofessional and sometimes flat illegal. But there is also some great advice provided by good people. You need to use your own best judgement as to who you listen to and who you ignore. Good luck and drive safe.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> Hey thanks for all the troll comments guys - really appreciate it - I've got a serious problem & you all just pile on - thanks for the support
> 
> This is a violation of MY privacy - some weirdo knows what my family looks like, my house, my other cars, what my schedule is, and where I live.
> 
> ...


Hapoened to me. I didn't know iPhones do this. Woke me up early. Then they called. Since I couldn't turn it off without unlocking it I was helpless to sleep. They showed up and called saying they're out front. Even tho I was so annoyed to be awakened, I didn't think he was a criminal. He just needed his phone. He wasn't interested in where I live. And really, it saved me from worrying about returning it later. Next time I'll bury it in pillows so I am not awakened early.


----------



## Mattress Man (Aug 25, 2017)

You say you have had "people leave their phones in my car before".... So, why did you not report the phone? Did not realize it was there? I think you are over reacting to the situation. The guy simply showed up to get his phone. Had you taken the lead and tried to return the phone or report the phone to Uber, maybe things would be different. But since you have been down this road before with phones being left in the car, then why ask for help about something you already know how to deal with. You are just upset that a pax to the lead to recover their own property. Did he give you a tip!?


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

The only people that think I'm overreacting are the ones in this thread 

What are old riders in my car since the incident theyre on my side

They get it - it's a HUGE violation of privacy

You guys all seem to think I want some crappy phone with a cracked screen


----------



## Carbenger (Aug 27, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Oh and by the way an actual crime has been committed because he showed up at my house unannounced unwelcome and trespassed onto my property
> 
> That is trespassing which is A crime


Only if you have it properly posted, and registered the posting with police. For god's sake change your diaper and get over it.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I would happily buy him a beer, if it would help, but he claims to be from Fort Worth.


Oh wait. This nimrod is from Fort Worth? Todd, if you'd like as soon as I get my LPC-I, I'll be happy to provide you FREE counseling.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No, you dont have a serious problem. They got their phone. They've moved on. You should too.
> 
> You need to understand a cell phone for a lot of people is their life. They might have pictures and videos on there that they cant replace.
> So yes, they're going to track it.
> ...


It is very true. We fired an employee and they turned in the company phone with a broken screen. So we got it fixed and gave it to the new guy. Well we forgot to set the phone back to factory settings. New guy comes back and says hey this phone has pics of a guy's d!ick on it. So yeah people have pictures on their phones they really want to keep.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Ewwww

You're a trolling Uber driving wanna be counselor?

Why bother getting your license

Based on what I've seen of your posts here all of your clients will commit suicide and then you'll be back to driving Uber again anyway



Ezridax said:


> You know, I'm actually thinking narcissistic personality disorder may be an appropriate diagnosis. Congrats


great bedside manner

I would ask what office you work at so I can warn people to stay away - but nah in 6 months you'll be back driving Uber wishing you had clients


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Technically, the rider should have notified uber if they thought the phone had been left in the drivers car. Showing up at the drivers house could get a bit freaky, depending on the situation and the rider.
> 
> The problem here is that drivers are background checked but riders are not. If a rider showed up at my house, unannounced, I would be concerned too. The rider should have followed the rules by contacting uber. That way there would be a paper trail to cover the drivers return of the phone and the driver would not have been put in an uncomfortable situation.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you figured it out yet but it actually wasn't the rider with account holders phone, there is another rider with the account holder and they left their phone in their car. Not even 100% sure if they were friends either could of been just sharing the uber home.

Can't background check all the passengers, I am not sure you can 100% blame the account holder on this one to be honest.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Solution: always be packing

Even if you're just outside in the front yard


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


New member yesterday + idiotic post = TROLL


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Ewwww
> 
> You're a trolling Uber driving wanna be counselor?
> 
> ...


Lol You're funny. You assume you know who I am or what I'm about, but you're really clueless. You think I'm going to drive all my clients to die by suicide? Funny given how many people I have talked through their suicidal ideation. And just because I'm a "wanna be counselor" does not mean I have to pussyfoot around your delusions. I have been and always will be a direct Clinician. But hey, nice try.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Todd Young said:


> Oh and by the way an actual crime has been committed because he showed up at my house unannounced unwelcome and trespassed onto my property
> 
> That is trespassing which is A crime


 Knocking on your door is not trespassing.

Calm down. This is not a big deal.

You wanna see REAL problems? Drive south.

If you hadn't been there hey might have asked your wife if she could let them get their phone?

Horrors.



Spotscat said:


> Todd is right - we should all be ashamed of ourselves for the responses we've given.
> 
> Here's this guy who is a little down on his luck, and trying to make a few $$'s driving for Uber. One night a passenger leaves their iPhone in his vehicle, and the problems begin.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about the petunias. Now I understand why he's so upset.

I'll be more understanding now.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Happened to me a few months back... scared me... I don't blame them, I would do the same. But it did make me aware of what can possibly happen if I don't check my car before going home. If you find a phone turn it off, drop it at a police station or the hub. I wasn't freaked out, more concerned and learned my lesson.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> > Thanks Obama
> 
> 
> Obamas not president
> ...


Depending on policies, presidential policies can sometimes take years to show any positive or negative impact, especially on the economy. Any changes seen this quickly is due to speculation at the possibilities of a Trump presidency, not on any actual policy he's enacted. As with anything in life, gambles made on speculation could have disastrous effects. Future policies may help or damage the recover from any negative impact due to speculation.

That's why it's considered speculation...

...although I am happy that just as I was about to submit my tax return this year, my CPA said there was a new check box on the form that said "I do not wish to disclose my health care status" and when checked marked, the penalties went away. Works for me!


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you complain to the USPS everyday because your mailman puts mail in your mailbox??
He knows your address, name, and where you live. Also, based on who is visible at your residence, he knows your schedule.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn I guess I would be a little scetched out if a random person came to my house but you're taking it way too far. Once he explained the situation that would have eased my mind about everything. He used find my iphone app, which is exactly what the app is for. Dont worry man nothings going to happen you are paranoid as ****.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Lol You're funny. You assume you know who I am or what I'm about, but you're really clueless. You think I'm going to drive all my clients to die by suicide? Funny given how many people I have talked through their suicidal ideation. And just because I'm a "wanna be counselor" does not mean I have to pussyfoot around your delusions. I have been and always will be a direct Clinician. But hey, nice try.


Hmm - I could say the same thing - none of you people know me, my history or what I'm about. As "counselor" & I use that term loosely you should know better than to judge people. I have to wonder - is this how you get your clients? trolling on forums harassing people & then offering "free" sessions? No wonder you can't get your LPC-1 - you can't even get the ethics concepts down


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> She is actually
> 
> Thanks for the extra bit of classiness for taking digs at my family
> 
> Are you always this classy?


What did you mean when you said "thank God I was home?" Why did you think they were going to harm your family? Were they carrying weapons? If thats the case then I can understand why you are freaking out.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Depending on policies, presidential policies can sometimes take years to show any positive or negative impact, especially on the economy. Any changes seen this quickly is due to speculation at the possibilities of a Trump presidency, not on any actual policy he's enacted. As with anything in life, gambles made on speculation could have disastrous effects. Future policies may help or damage the recover from any negative impact due to speculation.
> 
> That's why it's considered speculation...
> 
> ...although I am happy that just as I was about to submit my tax return this year, my CPA said there was a new check box on the form that said "I do not wish to disclose my health care status" and when checked marked, the penalties went away. Works for me!


Yeah the penalty went away due to Trump - hmmm lemmee see now - that policy took almost 1 month of Trump being in office to get changed - no speculation there

All I know is that job #s are higher than they've been in 8 years - so there's light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> Yeah the penalty went away due to Trump - hmmm lemmee see now - that policy took almost 1 month of Trump being in office to get changed - no speculation there
> 
> All I know is that job #s are higher than they've been in 8 years - so there's light at the end of the tunnel


Many of those issues were caused by President Bush... much like we'll still see President Obama policies affect us for several more years. Few things do happen quickly but most policies will not show their full or true effect for years to come. That is a documented fact.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Hmm - I could say the same thing - none of you people know me, my history or what I'm about. As "counselor" & I use that term loosely you should know better than to judge people. I have to wonder - is this how you get your clients? trolling on forums harassing people & then offering "free" sessions? No wonder you can't get your LPC-1 - you can't even get the ethics concepts down


Lol it's not a matter of "can't get." There is a process to follow and I am working on that. If it bothers you that you are being judged, don't go on an online forum. It's that simple. And if you think professionals don't judge you, you are mistaken. Even making a diagnosis, mental health or medical, is a judgement. And btw, I'm not the troll. You are. But hey, that's just one more sign of a narcissist. You can try to wound me with your comments, but unlike you, I don't have thin skin.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Lol it's not a matter of "can't get." There is a process to follow and I am working on that. If it bothers you that you are being judged, don't go on an online forum. It's that simple. And if you think professionals don't judge





Ezridax said:


> Lol it's not a matter of "can't get." There is a process to follow and I am working on that. If it bothers you that you are being judged, don't go on an online forum. It's that simple. And if you think professionals don't judge you, you are mistaken. Even making a diagnosis, mental health or medical, is a judgement. And btw, I'm not the troll. You are. But hey, that's just one more sign of a narcissist. You can try to wound me with your comments, but unlike you, I don't have thin skin.


whatever helps you sleep at night

I had been wondering why the suicide rates had spiked in Ft Worth - guess those free sessions you give your riders aren't so "free" after all - comes with deadly price tag


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> The only people that think I'm overreacting are the ones in this thread
> 
> What are old riders in my car since the incident theyre on my side
> 
> ...


They were just exercising their right of 'Imminent Domain' to their phone - which (as a Trump supporter) you know that Trump believes in - so your 'No Trespassing' sign has no significant value.

As for violation of privacy - maybe you should take on Google for that.

From your reactions here it would seem that something more is going on - may I suggest:
That you found the phone (after the PAX but not known to you) had pinpointed the location of it.

You decided that you would keep it for your personal gain - so you reset it back to factory defaults.

After you were compelled to return the phone to them, they made a formal complaint to Uber about what you did with their phone.

Am I close?

Because by your tone it seems that something else is going on here.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> This is a violation of MY privacy - some weirdo knows what my family looks like, my house, my other cars, what my schedule is, and where I live.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, this is wrong - you call - you ACTUALLY leave a vm & the driver will get in contact - even Uber agrees that they aren't supposed to come to my house


The evil Galactic Empire pulled the same stunt in Episode 4 when Darth Vader put a homing beacon in the Millenium Falcon and he was led right to the rebel base. Did he leave a voicemail? "Son, it's Dad! Call me when you get this to let me know where you are."? Did he heck - he just turned up completely unannounced. Totally rude and, really, uncalled for.

Be thankful the guy who came for you arrived in a truck and not in a Death Star.


----------



## Tequilasun52 (Feb 22, 2017)

Not for nothing but is that how you make extra cash by selling other people's property ?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> whatever helps you sleep at night
> 
> I had been wondering why the suicide rates had spiked in Ft Worth - guess those free sessions you give your riders aren't so "free" after all - comes with deadly price tag


I have nothing to do with the suicide rates in Fort Worth. And I haven't heard of any "spike"in suicide rates in DFW anyway. And suicide is my area of expertise. And just because I said I'd offer you counseling for free doesn't mean I do jack shit with any of my riders. Are you my rider? No. You're just some nitwit on a forum that didn't get the answers he was looking for so now he's throwing a temper tantrum.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Dude, quit being a whiny little b word already and grow a pair. I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Dude, quit being a whiny little b word already and grow a pair. I'm embarrassed for you.


Come make me stop

Keep bringing that hate speech cmon cmon


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> Come make me stop
> 
> Keep bringing that hate speech cmon cmon


Is there a phone number we can leave a message on? Lol


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Come make me stop
> 
> Keep bringing that hate speech cmon cmon


If I showed up at your front door, you would what your panties.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Come make me stop
> 
> Keep bringing that hate speech cmon cmon


So it's okay for you to use hate speech and make ad hominem attacks, but it's bad when someone does it to you? Double standard much?


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

corniilius said:


> If I showed up at your front door, you would what your panties.


Care to find out?



Ezridax said:


> So it's okay for you to use hate speech and make ad hominem attacks, but it's bad when someone does it to you? Double standard much?


Coming from the queen of double standards?

Pleeeeez


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Steve2967 said:


> Yeah, well....
> 
> Good stuff we got going on here...
> 
> ...


If you read this post in the voice of grandpa Rick from "Rick and Morty" you will be laughing to yourself immensely. It reads just like a Rick and Morty script


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Care to find out?
> 
> Coming from the queen of double standards?
> 
> Pleeeeez


I'm not putting any double standards out. Again, nice try.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Come make me stop
> 
> Keep bringing that hate speech cmon cmon


All of this over a phone that just needed to be returned to its owner?


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

goneubering said:


> All of this over a phone that just needed to be returned to its owner?


At this point I think it's become more concern over the mental state of a guy out there driving people around.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Care to find out?
> 
> I'm not hard to find, anytime sweetness. You even have a picture which is more than I can say for your whiny little ass.
> Coming from the queen of double standards?
> ...


----------



## justlurking (Oct 20, 2015)

This level of stupid has not been seen before. Some people will do anything to play the victim role. Someone used GPS tracking technology to track down their phone as they should have and you're sitting there rocking in the corner of a dark room now feeling violated. FOH!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Dude its their property... if I paid that much for a phone I would want it back asap



justlurking said:


> This level of stupid has not been seen before. Some people will do anything to play the victim role. Someone used GPS tracking technology to track down their phone as they should have and you're sitting there rocking in the corner of a dark room now feeling violated. FOH!


Last I heard he is getting treatment for PTSD for this incident


----------



## justlurking (Oct 20, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> Dude its their property... if I paid that much for a phone I would want it back asap
> 
> Last I heard he is getting treatment for PTSD for this incident


Lmao


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

I started to throw them in the trash so I won't deal with the headache. So much work for so little reward and inconvenience. My time is valuable and I'm not guaranteed compensation coordinating the return.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

This guy must be a meth cook and had a full batch cooking up. He saw a vehicle coming and in his paranoid state has reimagined a much more traumatic event than actually took place (The truck almost tipped over doing a U turn). After being up for 6 days he is still peeking out his windows afraid Tuco will come back.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

This is actually kind of scary. I've had to deal with unpleasant passengers. It's unnerving to think they can hide their phone in my car and find out where I live if they so wish.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Not sure why you all continue to feed this troll. Chances are he's also "Lil' Cindy"...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> Not sure why you all continue to feed this troll. Chances are he's also "Lil' Cindy"...


Yeah, he already asked me to come pop his cherry, but that's not how I roll. This little yapper dog will bark himself out.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

uberchimp said:


> yup, all us trump supporters need mental help and comments from nice/proper individuals such as yourself


If you still support Trump, yes you need mental help or your part of a KKK/Nazi groups



LAS0023 said:


> Not sure why you all continue to feed this troll. Chances are he's also "Lil' Cindy"...


Amusement



Todd Young said:


> The only people that think I'm overreacting are the ones in this thread
> 
> What are old riders in my car since the incident theyre on my side
> 
> ...


Again you're assuming he knew YOU had it. People tend to not know when or how they lose their phone.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


Suggestions?

Here's one: Stop being a nutjob.



Anonymously said:


> You sound like you have a few screws loose lol I don't think uber driving is for you buddy.


More like uber driving is the only option he has left because no sane person will hire him for any other job.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


So they showed up at your place of business? What's the problem?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Do you need your safe space? Someone left a fidget spinner behind in my vehicle. Would you like it?


Personally, I prefer the cube. And I think I may want to get the metal link one, as well.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Personally, I prefer the cube. And I think I may want to get the metal link one, as well.


You should get a tangle. They're awesome.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> Suggestions?


They didn't know that you were the Uber driver, all they knew was that their valuable property was at your home.

For all they knew, you might have lifted their phone, found it someplace, brought it home, stole it from them, whatever.

Turn lost property into the Uber office or police station before you turn in from an evening of driving, otherwise you can expect to see more of this in the future. Lots of valuable property has lo-jack and homing devices on it nowadays.

I can't believe how freaked out you are about this.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> You should get a tangle. They're awesome.


Already have one of those around the house somewhere. My son and I keep swiping it from each other. I should probably get another, huh? LOL


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can't believe how freaked out you are about this.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> Oh and by the way an actual crime has been committed because he showed up at my house unannounced unwelcome and trespassed onto my property
> 
> That is trespassing which is A crime


Please cite the law that says a person can't walk up to your door and ring the bell. I have " No Solicitors" posted on my door. While it's annoying, there is no law that says a person MUST obey it.

And like I said. You're running a transportation business out of your house. Stop driving or stop crying.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

I cannot believe I read all ten pages of this lol ...


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> I do have signs posted
> 
> But really guys thanks for all non-help
> 
> ...


No you don't. Had you had any signs posted, you would have stated that in the beginning.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> I cannot believe I read all ten pages of this lol ...


It was either that or watch Oprah reruns with the wife. I think I'd rather be at the dentist getting my gums scraped.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 153640


I laughed so hard from that


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Shane Walters said:


> Don't feed the troll guys. This guy is CLEARLY trolling. He doesn't want to think about what would have happened if he wasn't there and only his wife was? Either hes a bad troll or the biggest snowflake ever. Take your pick! I'd believe either.


He's probably not a snowflake. Most likely a *********.

See how that stereotype crap works? I'm a "snowflake" to use your ********* phrase. I'm also an Army Vet and own most every firearm there is from a Colt Woodsman to a 45-70.

The point of my mini rant? Like snowflakes liberals are all different. Did you learn anything. *********? ;-)


----------



## PrettyUberDriver (Mar 3, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


The parties involved: Uber, Uber pax, Uber partner.
The issues: Lost property (iPhone), privacy.
The law: A warrant is required to enter and remove property from your home.

My OpEd: The fact the Uber pax arrived at your home to recover their property without notifying law enforcement suggests the Uber pax didn't want law enforcement involved. Perhaps Uber pax is on parole, probation, has outstanding warrant(s), or dislikes blue lives in general. If an Uber pax arrives at your residence, call 911 immediately, record their license plate number, and then give the Uber pax' property to law enforcement. In the future, if you see the same Uber pax near your residence, file a stalker complaint. check your vehicle before you go offline. Whatever you find, throw it away at the nearest trash receptacle. Uber partners are not responsible for Uber pax' personal belongings. If Uber actually cared about the safety of its partners, Uber pax would be required to undergo criminal background check prior to having access to Uber partners' private transportation services. We live and we learn.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> The law: A warrant is required to enter and remove property from your home.


What's with all the paranoid people?
Police? Warrant?
Where do all you paranoid freaks live?

A warrant is NOT required to knock on someone's door and say "Excuse me, is there any chance you might have found my phone? My tracker shows it's right around this area."


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow, just wow.....


----------



## svassall (Nov 7, 2015)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> The parties involved: Uber, Uber pax, Uber partner.
> The issues: Lost property (iPhone), privacy.
> The law: A warrant is required to enter and remove property from your home.
> 
> My OpEd: The fact the Uber pax arrived at your home to recover their property without notifying law enforcement suggests the Uber pax didn't want law enforcement involved. Perhaps Uber pax is on parole, probation, has outstanding warrant(s), or dislikes blue lives in general. If an Uber pax arrives at your residence, call 911 immediately, record their license plate number, and then give the Uber pax' property to law enforcement. In the future, if you see the same Uber pax near your residence, file a stalker complaint. check your vehicle before you go offline. Whatever you find, throw it away at the nearest trash receptacle. Uber partners are not responsible for Uber pax' personal belongings. If Uber actually cared about the safety of its partners, Uber pax would be required to undergo criminal background check prior to having access to Uber partners' private transportation services. We live and we learn.


So, if the wife answered the door, do you expect her to call 911 immediately??? She wouldn't know if that person was a pax or not.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

svassall said:


> So, if the wife answered the door, do you expect her to call 911 immediately??? She wouldn't know if that person was a pax or not.


It would go something like this:

*LARRY! LARRY!! Call 911!
I don't know who it is. Some psychos asking about a phone. HURRY! Call 911 before they get away!*


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> The parties involved: Uber, Uber pax, Uber partner.
> The issues: Lost property (iPhone), privacy.
> The law: A warrant is required to enter and remove property from your home.
> 
> My OpEd: The fact the Uber pax arrived at your home to recover their property without notifying law enforcement suggests the Uber pax didn't want law enforcement involved. Perhaps Uber pax is on parole, probation, has outstanding warrant(s), or dislikes blue lives in general. If an Uber pax arrives at your residence, call 911 immediately, record their license plate number, and then give the Uber pax' property to law enforcement. In the future, if you see the same Uber pax near your residence, file a stalker complaint. check your vehicle before you go offline. Whatever you find, throw it away at the nearest trash receptacle. Uber partners are not responsible for Uber pax' personal belongings. If Uber actually cared about the safety of its partners, Uber pax would be required to undergo criminal background check prior to having access to Uber partners' private transportation services. We live and we learn.


Your reply is based on a lot of wrong information on what happened in this case...
1) The rider that lost the phone was NOT the pax who ordered the ride, therefore uber is not involved in the situation. 2) The OP, never said the rider entered his property so NO warrant is REQUIRED! All we know is that this d*bag troll (the OP) is whining because a rider lost their phone and had the nerve to track it's location to his residence. All he had to do was give the rider his damn phone and be done with it. Only after getting blazed on this forum did he conveniently change his story and/or embellish the facts of what he claims happened in order to justify his over reacting to the situation he ORIGINALLY posted about.

Lesson here... Stop feeding this trolls ego! He's had more than his "15 mins of fame" on the forum. He can either man up or shut up.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Stupid me - I thought would reach out for some help - didn't realize I would get people who are just willing to add on


You've gotten suggestions. It's been suggested you "move on," and you probably should.
What crime or violation of law are you alleging occurred?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The rider should have followed the rules by contacting uber.


The rider didn't know that he had left it in the uber, he just knew where the property was physically located at the time.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If an Uber pax arrives at your residence, call 911 immediately, record their license plate number, and then give the Uber pax' property to law enforcement. In the future, if you see the same Uber pax near your residence, file a stalker complaint.


Are you always this paranoid? 911 will scold for abusing the service. You're ridiculous. Just because a person comes to your home trying to locate a missing item you want to become a militia. I sure hope that when little 9 year old Johhny knocks on your door looking for his lost puppy that you don't shoot him.

"If you see the same Uber pax near your residence, file a stalker complaint". For what? Because someone you had a chance encounter with is friends with a neighbor of yours?

I think you need to change your avatar name to PrettyParanoidUberDriver.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The rider didn't know that he had left it in the uber, he just knew where the property was physically located at the time.


Since the rider did not know that the phone had been left in an uber, he must have cermised that the phone was stolen. Thus the PD would have been the best and most appropriate way to retrieve his property. Had it been me, I would not have gotten upset. But I live in Colorado. A pretty safe place. I get his issue and don't think he is being paranoid.


----------



## PrettyUberDriver (Mar 3, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Are you always this paranoid? 911 will scold for abusing the service. You're ridiculous. Just because a person comes to your home trying to locate a missing item you want to become a militia. I sure hope that when little 9 year old Johhny knocks on your door looking for his lost puppy that you don't shoot him.
> 
> "If you see the same Uber pax near your residence, file a stalker complaint". For what? Because someone you had a chance encounter with is friends with a neighbor of yours?
> 
> I think you need to change your avatar name to PrettyParanoidUberDriver.


I think you need to find out how you went from Seal Team to side hustling with Uber. Perhaps you're a wannabe Seal Team member? Whatever the case, you took a wrong turn in life. Not to mention you have a LOT of time on your hands to blow off steam on an Uber forum. I'm in graduate school. Good decision-making is essential to success.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Are you always this paranoid? r.


Uber sounds like an unusual choice for a Side Hustle, for someone who is this antsy about strangers.

After all, the job is driving people around in a closed situation, in your own private car



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Since the rider did not know that the phone had been left in an uber, he must have cermised that the phone was stolen. Thus the PD would have been the best and most appropriate way to retrieve his property..


Maybe out there in Colorado, the police investigate and retrieve stolen I phones.

Around here, its only appropriate to call the police if you need the report for an insurance claim.

With me, I'd go after the phone myself, if I wanted it back. What bad thing could happen?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Ugh...
> 
> What can uber do against someone tracking his property?
> 
> ...


Pax abandoning their phone doesn't make us guilty of theft


crookedhalo said:


> It doesn't become trespassing until you tell them to leave and they refuse, you going to call the cops next time Jehovah witnesses come knocking on your door?


Yeah!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> I think you need to find out how you went from Seal Team to side hustling with Uber. Perhaps you're a wannabe Seal Team member? Whatever the case, you took a wrong turn in life. Not to mention you have a LOT of time on your hands to blow off steam on an Uber forum. I'm in graduate school. Good decision-making is essential to success.


First off, good luck with school. Graduate school is extremely tough. My daughter-in-law is an MD and I know what she went through with school.
Secondly I've been "side hustling" for 17 years now since my retirement. Long before Uber was even a wet spot in Travis' pants. I found this profession to fit my lifestyle very well.
With all three children grown and on their own I do have a lot of time on my hands now. My wife and I go visit our kids and grandkids as much as we can. I use this forum for humor not for blowing off steam, however I'm partial to Scottsdale Gun Club for my tension release.








I wonder if the Master Chief ever thought that Uber would be a path of travel when wishing success in retirement?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber sounds like an unusual choice for a Side Hustle, for someone who is this antsy about strangers.
> 
> After all, the job is driving people around in a closed situation, in your own private car
> 
> ...


In Denver they will pursue stolen phones if there is a solid location. Or at least some jurisdictions will. As for what can go wrong? Depends. I live in the foothills above the metro area, on some land. If the dogs don't get them, they may be greeted with a shot gun until we know if they are good or bad.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> Why do you guys assume the phone was in my house? IT WAS IN THE CAR - black phone, black case, black seats
> 
> You guys all think I just want a phone?
> 
> ...


May pax show up on all of their front porches.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I really don't see what the problem is. You have someone else's property. They show up at your door to retrieve it, thereby saving you a lot of time.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> In Denver they will pursue stolen phones if there is a solid location. Or at least some jurisdictions will. As for what can go wrong? Depends. I live in the foothills above the metro area, on some land. If the dogs don't get them, they may be greeted with a shot gun until we know if they are good or bad.


Your cops actually care. How cute. xD you cam tell the cops in Sf and I'm sure they'll get to it eventually, or not


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I really don't see what the problem is. You have someone else's property. They show up at your door to retrieve it, thereby saving you a lot of time.


I think it depends where you live. Colorado still has that wild west thing going on. We are pretty chill for the most part. But we still have hood rats, bikers and gangsters that like to leave their designated areas to commit crimes. I get how this guy might be upset.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It would go something like this:
> 
> *LARRY! LARRY!! Call 911!
> I don't know who it is. Some psychos asking about a phone. HURRY! Call 911 before they get away!*


As if the cops could respond fast enough to get there before the psychos could get away. It's tragically funny to realize that some people think 911 works like that.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Your cops actually care. How cute. xD you cam tell the cops in Sf and I'm sure they'll get to it eventually, or not


Well, I am not saying our cops will get to it quickly. Since the pax did not know that the phone was in a uber, I kinda get why the guy pax handled it the way he did.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I think it depends where you live. Colorado still has that wild west thing going on. We are pretty chill for the most part. But we still have hood rats, bikers and gangsters that like to leave their designated areas to commit crimes. I get how this guy might be upset.


I understand that Colorado has a growing problem of Californication.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Fargle said:


> I understand that Colorado has a growing problem of Californication.


Yes, in a weird way. Denver metro started running out the ghetto rats 12 years ago. A calculated step that included buying up all the slum properties, fixing them up and selling them for a kings ransom. It forced the bad ppl either out of state or into Aurora, a city east of Denver. Aurora already had a ghetto area and it just expanded to accommodate a few more. Aurora PD has a reputation of shooting first and asking questions second. Their courts are equally vicious. No mercy for ghetto rats. Thus, we are a real great place to uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> I think you need to find out how you went from Seal Team to side hustling with Uber. Perhaps you're a wannabe Seal Team member? Whatever the case, you took a wrong turn in life. Not to mention you have a LOT of time on your hands to blow off steam on an Uber forum. I'm in graduate school. Good decision-making is essential to success.


Funny how you picked one person to go after but did not address a single thing that was said about how ridiculous your post was


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Funny how you picked one person to go after but did not address a single thing that was said about how ridiculous your post was


That's because she's just another attention seeking troll. They don't address the actual subject of the post because they don't have anything intelligent to say.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


what did Uber do wrong? Uber didn't give out your address. the passenger used find my phone tracking. exactly what do you want Uber to do?!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> First off, good luck with school. Graduate school is extremely tough. My daughter-in-law is an MD and I know what she went through with school.
> Secondly I've been "side hustling" for 17 years now since my retirement. Long before Uber was even a wet spot in Travis' pants. I found this profession to fit my lifestyle very well.
> With all three children grown and on their own I do have a lot of time on my hands now. My wife and I go visit our kids and grandkids as much as we can. I use this forum for humor not for blowing off steam, however I'm partial to Scottsdale Gun Club for my tension release.
> View attachment 153725
> ...


SEAL Team 5 - You know I appreciate your service, have said it more than once...and now your reply shows all the more your quality of character in the midst of _attack.
_
PrettyUberDriver - _Millennial Much? _


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I wonder if the Master Chief ever thought that Uber would be a path of travel when wishing success in retirement?


This is a bit off-topic, but if I'm right...

AK's merged with SK's, but they were still SK's. Then SK's and PC's merged to become LS's.

DK's and PN's merged and became PS's.

And YN's still eat $#%@ and howl at the moon.

(BTW - Me? SK2 USCG '74-'79)


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Todd,
This forum tends to get nasty fast, assumptions are a dime a dozen here, dont sweat it. I agree with you, they should not just show up. Its rude and not the way things work. Usually if they know they may have left something in my car, they are quick to contact uber, and i usually can get it back to them in a matter of minutes. Did he even apologize about just showing up? Did he mention, that he didnt know that he may have dropped it in your car? Was he at least lighthearted or pleasant about the whole ordeal? 

I dont think you or your family are at any risk. Im sure he has moved on. His showing up without a heads up is not normal. If it was even a remote possibility that i had misplaced my phone in a uber/lyft, I WOULD NOT JUST SHOW UP. It could go both ways, I could show up and there is a person such as your passenger (who in this case would be the driver and his house), he could be irate and take offense and it could end up bad, this is good ole U S of A after all. Dont underestimate anyone. 

As far as Deactivation and police report, it is a bit extreme. I think your post came across as a bit much, hence the responses you got (not that those type of responses were justified). People on this forum always assume/think negatively first (and some have good reason to). Here its guilty until proven innocent, lol. 

The way i was raised, you never just showed up somewhere. It could be a generation thing, or just personal preference things. If i just showed up like that I would feel like an ass (unless i knew i didnt misplace it in a uber/lyft, and that i had dropped it/left it somewhere unsecure (bathroom, movie theater, while shopping, etc). 

Sometimes you have to tread cautiously on this site, as there are members here who would sell out their own mama's.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> The way i was raised, you never just showed up somewhere. It could be a generation thing,


You guys act like showing up on someones door is such a terrible thing.
RideShareJUNKIE the way I was raised, if someone shows up at my door, I greet them and say 'what can I do you for'.
So I guess it is a generation thing.



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> there are members here who would sell out their own mama's.


That woman got what she deserved!


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You guys act like showing up on someones door is such a terrible thing.


Its not a terrible thing, its just not something i did, or anyone i know did, or the the way i was taught to do things.
I wouldn't get bent out of shape if someone just showed up (particularly in this case), since we all seem to have sensitivity to anything a pax does in relation to us drives. Maybe that's more relevant than the actual concept of showing up unannounced.



Cableguynoe said:


> That woman got what she deserved!


Thats funny!


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

I want to thank Todd Young for starting this thread. I don't think I have ever laughed so hard in here.

I was going to make a comment about my mail man and how he terrifies me, but by page 3 the joke was taken already.

[Insert Slow Clap]

(PS - I too have a similar story... there is this local gang, and the gang members are constantly coming to my house. I'm not sure exactly what they do, but they might be affiliated with the Hells Angels as they have all these patches and stuff. Saw three of them the other day pulling a wagon full of their cookies. Thank god my wife wasn't home alone.)


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

those are things in place to get it back. driving to drivers home is wrong.....this is why i read throw it out the car window..i got my fair share of wallets keys phones all returned properly


----------



## Rusure (Sep 1, 2017)

Pax did do something wrong. Common decency. Dont show up unannounced. What if you were gettin frisky with your cat, dog or however you like it. Buzzkill no imagination needed. Always better to let your intentions known bfore you ruin somebodies effing privacy. I cant believe any decent person would side with this i know where my phone is guy. Common courtesy. Oh thats right that just involves holding one of two doors open so i gotta walk faster than id like so you think youve done your good deed. Be thought ful of others please


----------



## svassall (Nov 7, 2015)

Rusure said:


> Pax did do something wrong. Common decency. Dont show up unannounced. What if you were gettin frisky with your cat, dog or however you like it. Buzzkill no imagination needed. Always better to let your intentions known bfore you ruin somebodies effing privacy. I cant believe any decent person would side with this i know where my phone is guy. Common courtesy. Oh thats right that just involves holding one of two doors open so i gotta walk faster than id like so you think youve done your good deed. Be thought ful of others please


You obviously did not read the entire thread... The pax (user) is not the one that lost the phone....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rusure said:


> Pax did do something wrong. Common decency. Dont show up unannounced. What if you were gettin frisky with your cat, dog or however you like it. Buzzkill no imagination needed. Always better to let your intentions known bfore you ruin somebodies effing privacy. I cant believe any decent person would side with this i know where my phone is guy. Common courtesy. Oh thats right that just involves holding one of two doors open so i gotta walk faster than id like so you think youve done your good deed. Be thought ful of others please





svassall said:


> You obviously did not read the entire thread... The pax (user) is not the one that lost the phone....


Haha. His first post was a complete fail!

Getting a knock on the door is just like your phone ringing. If you're too busy dont get it. Easy as that.



Rusure said:


> . What if you were gettin frisky e


Ridiculous


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Todd,
> This forum tends to get nasty fast, assumptions are a dime a dozen here, dont sweat it. I agree with you, they should not just show up. Its rude and not the way things work. Usually if they know they may have left something in my car, they are quick to contact uber, and i usually can get it back to them in a matter of minutes. Did he even apologize about just showing up? Did he mention, that he didnt know that he may have dropped it in your car? Was he at least lighthearted or pleasant about the whole ordeal?
> 
> I dont think you or your family are at any risk. Im sure he has moved on. His showing up without a heads up is not normal. If it was even a remote possibility that i had misplaced my phone in a uber/lyft, I WOULD NOT JUST SHOW UP. It could go both ways, I could show up and there is a person such as your passenger (who in this case would be the driver and his house), he could be irate and take offense and it could end up bad, this is good ole U S of A after all. Dont underestimate anyone.
> ...


These are fighting words!!!!!



Rusure said:


> Pax did do something wrong. Common decency. Dont show up unannounced. What if you were gettin frisky with your cat, dog or however you like it. Buzzkill no imagination needed. Always better to let your intentions known bfore you ruin somebodies effing privacy. I cant believe any decent person would side with this i know where my phone is guy. Common courtesy. Oh thats right that just involves holding one of two doors open so i gotta walk faster than id like so you think youve done your good deed. Be thought ful of others please


Maybe we can go on shark tank and make an invention that lets unannounced visitors to notify the homeowner they are at the front door. Maybe like a button when pressed makes a noise, or would that still ruin your crazy threeway with a cat and dog?


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> What's with all the paranoid people?
> Police? Warrant?
> Where do all you paranoid freaks live?
> 
> A warrant is NOT required to knock on someone's door and say "Excuse me, is there any chance you might have found my phone? My tracker shows it's right around this area."


Weird. I did not post that! Can't even find it on this board ...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> Weird. I did not post that! Can't even find it on this board ...


That is weird. It was PrettyUberDriver , the post right above mine. 
Not sure why it shows you. 
Maybe I meant to quote you for something else and I did some crazy editing and screwed it up.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow, I can't believe I read all that. But OP you either have some serious issues, Or you failed at telling the story.
As far as all your accusations go, They all sound absurd based on your description.

1. You mentioned "trespassing". In your story, You clearly stated you were outside the house and they drove by, You do NOT own the road. So what happened next? They got out of the car and asked his phone back, While you were still outside. Or did you have a reason to run back into the house when you see the truck coming up? Did you know who they were before they got out of the truck? You do not have phychic powers. Most likely they were never on your property. They probably didn't even knock on your door (which is still legal btw).

2. "Invade your privacy". Looking at the outside of your house is NOT invading your privacy. Your house is on the side of the road in some neighborhood, Everyone drives by sees it. If you dont want others to see your house, Build it on the dark side of the moon or something. FFS, Everyone can get on google map terrain to see your backyard, Why don't you ask google to pixelated your house too?
If you don't want others to find your address, Don't take their phone back home the first place.

3. "victimized both by the rider". Did the pax threaten you with word or physical activities? Did he hold a knife to your throat or point a gun to your head to demand his phone back? Did he assault you in any way? Or did he ask you nicely for his phone back? Wtf are you talking about?

4. "They come to your door" Big deal! Mailman comes to your door. FedEx / UPS comes to your door. Girlscouts come to your door to sell candies. Campaign people come to your door for votes. Missionaries come to your door to recruit you. Someone whose phone you took comes to your door to ask it back, What's the difference?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Also a question, I'm not diggin in this thread because it is a shit-show.

Didn't the rider try calling his phone? you didn't answer?


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


It's all your fault. You didn't flog it on Craigslist fast enough.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> I'm losing my shit because my family's involved - my wife was in the front yard when they pulled up - I'm just lucky that I was home when they did
> 
> I don't even want to think about might have happened if I hadn't been there
> 
> Once again... you guys really come thru in a pinch (not)


Were they threatening in any way? So what if your wife was in the yard- is she in the Witness Protection Program? Is she not allowed to see visitors? Is she a kangaroo? What might have happened had you not been there? Would a pleasant conversation have occurred?

You're not making any sense.



Kodyhead said:


> And his phone with the app is in your car....


Aahhh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaa!!!


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Can't believe this is still being cried about


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> this person needs to be suspended, banned and not matched with ANYONE ever again.


Personally, id love to pick this pax up. Get my 2.70 fare, and then buy that man a beer. VICTIMIZED hahalol


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

I noticed that I received numerous responses that this was NBD.

I have repeatedly requested addresses from all the people that think this is no big deal, so I can either mail or drop off future phones left behind at their places of residence so that the passengers can go to their house instead of mine.

Huh funny thing - not one of you self-righteous hypocrites have posted an address.

Hmm - so it looks like I’m not the only one that values their privacy

Oh and the responses with the mailman - while humorous - doesn’t even apply since I requested the mailman to come onto my property by having mail addressed to me.

See that’s implied permission & I can’t request for them to come onto my property without holding them harmless unless they damage something

It’s funny how you guys don’t understand property rights - it’s my property - not the passengers - it’s not for them to use as they see fit - when I have no trespassing signs posted - explicit warning has already been given

So I’ve taken this forums advice & I now give phones to the nearest homeless person & let it be their problem


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> I noticed that I received numerous responses that this was NBD.
> 
> I have repeatedly requested addresses from all the people that think this is no big deal, so I can either mail or drop off future phones left behind at their places of residence so that the passengers can go to their house instead of mine.
> 
> ...


Feel better now? Just let it all out.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

It’s the truth

Care to share your address?


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


You should have dropped the phone on the 405 freeway.


----------



## Dhr94080 (Apr 30, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


Well, I no that can be intimidating for sure, and I'm not sure I would like that either however, when it comes to people's cell phones left in my car (and I've had a lot over the last 3yrs) the first thing I do is power it down. I throw it in the glove box and if it's a week day, I head over to the hub after signing off for the day even though it's inconvenient and a hassle being tired after a stressful day on the road, and just turn it in and be done with it... keeps drama away from me, my home, and the email notices out of my box!!! If I'm on vacation?! Then everyone can kiss my *** tell I get home!!! It does though amaze me how much cell phones have become attached to our hips and apart of our bodily orphises that people still forgets their phones. I no mine is always on me and I would no if it's not in seconds. Anyways, that's about the best advice I could give!!


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> You should have dropped the phone on the 405 freeway.


That's what I do now - whatever's most convenient - drop it on the freeway, in a trash can, nearest homeless person, etc.,


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> It's the truth
> 
> Care to share your address?


Sure, my address is

Plato
1 2 notbintimidated
Manley CA 101010

I can be contacted at 1-800-GROASET


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks for proving my point

You like your privacy too

If you’re so “manly” why don’t you post your address?

Because you don’t want strangers showing up at your house either


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

I also wouldn't have a nervous breakdown either if they did. He showed up to retrieve his phone, not violate you. I haven't had anybody show up at my place because I am wise enough to get rid of such items once they are discovered. Chalk it up to a learning experience and move on. Thank you very much, have a nice day.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> Thanks for proving my point
> 
> You like your privacy too
> 
> ...


This can happen to anybody who ends up with some one elses iPhone for any reason. We must demand that congress pass a law making it illegal for phones to have tracking ability. I remember about 4 years ago, someone came into a Guitar Center while I was at the counter, and they were asking if their iPhone was there cuz they'd tracked it there where it'd been for the last hour. To the knowledge of staff, it was not there. Maybe in an apartment above the store. That privacy invader had no right to march into Guitar Center asking about their phone. We must take a stand people. The trolls in this thread just don't get it.



Strange Fruit said:


> This can happen to anybody who ends up with some one elses iPhone for any reason. We must demand that congress pass a law making it illegal for phones to have tracking ability. I remember about 4 years ago, someone came into a Guitar Center while I was at the counter, and they were asking if their iPhone was there cuz they'd tracked it there where it'd been for the last hour. To the knowledge of staff, it was not there. Maybe in an apartment above the store. That privacy invader had no right to march into Guitar Center asking about their phone. We must take a stand people. The trolls in this thread just don't get it.


Oh crap, where's my phone? I haven't seen it today! Oh man, I must have left it at the place last night. Good thing there's tracking software on it so I can find it.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

Plato said:


> I also wouldn't have a nervous breakdown either if they did. He showed up to retrieve his phone, not violate you. I haven't had anybody show up at my place because I am wise enough to get rid of such items once they are discovered. Chalk it up to a learning experience and move on. Thank you very much, have a nice day.


You seem to be eager to judge others

No ones having a nervous breakdown - just because you don't understand what rights are at stake - doesn't mean that my privacy & property rights haven't but been violated

My property is PRIVATE property - not PUBLIC property - you don't just show up to retrieve stuff

Why do you think Uber doesn't post our addresses & masks phone numbers?

BTW you still haven't posted YOUR address so I can mail the next phone directly to you

why don't you man up, post it & get off my back for wanting privacy


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Todd your so freaked out by this passenger's retrieval of his phone. Do you believe he used his black magic to summon the evil spirit of "find my phone" and now your land and family are being possessed by the dark forces of Google Earth? 

Once again, GET OVER IT. You messed up, you nievly let the pax find your trailer and it's now over. You learned from it, move on.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Todd your so freaked out by this passenger's retrieval of his phone. Do you believe he used his black magic to summon the evil spirit of "find my phone" and now your land and family are being possessed by the dark forces of Google Earth?
> 
> Once again, GET OVER IT. You messed up, you nievly let the pax find your trailer and it's now over. You learned from it, move on.


I don't make my feelings go away at the bottom of an ice cream container like you apparently do

All I'm asking for is addresses to mail the next phone to - what's to get over?

If it's no big deal then what's the problem?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> You seem to be eager to judge others
> 
> No ones having a nervous breakdown - just because you don't understand what rights are at stake - doesn't mean that my privacy & property rights haven't but been violated
> 
> ...


Your reaction is a bit extreme and hypocritical. Uber never gave your information, the iPhone has a tracker on it. The customer activated the tracker and found you. So now, you want Uber (based on your first post) to violate privacy for you and give the riders info to you? Yet, you value your privacy.

I value privacy too, it's why I make sure to be careful what I post and don't post...and why I take precaution. Yes the phone was black in a black case in a black seat and it may have been late at night. But you seriously don't do a run down of your car? What if someone left trash, or gum, or something disgusting and you didn't see because you were focused on driving carefully on the road? And if the pax was desperate enough to activate the iPhone iCloud, I would think they'd try and call it too. Did you miss the vibration? At the point of discovering it, you could have simply turned it off and then just wait until you get near a police station to drop it off.

There are much worse things that can happen then a pax simply wanting to get his or her iPhone back and using the iCloud to track it down. That piece of hardware isn't cheap. If you really felt violated at that moment, you could have just not opened the door. You don't know that person. It's your property? Call the police and let them know someone is trespassing. Police has no right to enter and search unless they have a warrant even if the iCloud says the iPhone is there. Deny deny deny. That'll show the pax. Believe you me, I have heard stories and have experienced it myself (not lost in Uber but stolen) where the cops literally said "the iPhone may not be there anymore" (this is where you can run back to the car and shut it off) and "we can't go in unless they let us, without a warrant".


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

I was trying to move on, but he won't let me. It's like this guy is upset because people won't feel sorry for him. Made a classic noob mistake and is all butthurt because most drivers are intelligent enough to not put THEMSELVES into that situation. Look at that poll, for crying out loud. This whole "give me your address" thing is evident of the maturity level we are dealing with here. He really needs to grow the heck up. I am done posting on this thread.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> I do have signs posted
> 
> But really guys thanks for all non-help
> 
> ...


Here's a better forum. I hope you get the help you so desperately need.

https://www.psychforums.com/therapy-psychiatry/


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

This guy again?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

keb said:


> Actually you are very lucky they didn't file a police report on you. The man is missing his phone. It is sitting in your home. So yeah, he used find my iPhone to locate it.
> 
> Sometimes people are afraid to retrieve a missing or stolen phone from a stranger so they'll file a police report that their phone is showing up at this address. Then you have the cops knocking on your door.


No crime has been committed, except perhaps filing a false police report



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Ugh...
> 
> What can uber do against someone tracking his property?
> 
> ...


Them losing their phone doesn't make him guilty of stealing it. We are under no obligation to report it


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> I noticed that I received numerous responses that this was NBD.
> 
> I have repeatedly requested addresses from all the people that think this is no big deal, so I can either mail or drop off future phones left behind at their places of residence so that the passengers can go to their house instead of mine.
> 
> ...


It's sad that you seem to have learned nothing from this experience.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Your reaction is a bit extreme and hypocritical. Uber never gave your information, the iPhone has a tracker on it. The customer activated the tracker and found you. So now, you want Uber (based on your first post) to violate privacy for you and give the riders info to you? Yet, you value your privacy.
> 
> I value privacy too, it's why I make sure to be careful what I post and don't post...and why I take precaution. Yes the phone was black in a black case in a black seat and it may have been late at night. But you seriously don't do a run down of your car? What if someone left trash, or gum, or something disgusting and you didn't see because you were focused on driving carefully on the road? And if the pax was desperate enough to activate the iPhone iCloud, I would think they'd try and call it too. Did you miss the vibration? At the point of discovering it, you could have simply turned it off and then just wait until you get near a police station to drop it off.
> 
> There are much worse things that can happen then a pax simply wanting to get his or her iPhone back and using the iCloud to track it down. That piece of hardware isn't cheap. If you really felt violated at that moment, you could have just not opened the door. You don't know that person. It's your property? Call the police and let them know someone is trespassing. Police has no right to enter and search unless they have a warrant even if the iCloud says the iPhone is there. Deny deny deny. That'll show the pax. Believe you me, I have heard stories and have experienced it myself (not lost in Uber but stolen) where the cops literally said "the iPhone may not be there anymore" (this is where you can run back to the car and shut it off) and "we can't go in unless they let us, without a warrant".


I personally welcome trespassing. Saves me money on dog food.



Todd Young said:


> I noticed that I received numerous responses that this was NBD.
> 
> I have repeatedly requested addresses from all the people that think this is no big deal, so I can either mail or drop off future phones left behind at their places of residence so that the passengers can go to their house instead of mine.
> 
> ...


I never requested most of the mail sent to me. The mailman puts the mail in a box outside the fence


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


Complain to Uber not here is a suggestion


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I drive nights only. Riders were leaving everything under the sun in my car. I started checking the back seat after each trip. Solved the problem.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> No ones having a nervous breakdown


lol. you sure about that? you're just mad because we all recognize the mistake that you did not. this is your fault. not ours. not ubers. grow up, and just learn from it already


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> I noticed that I received numerous responses that this was NBD. I have repeatedly requested addresses from all the people that think this is no big deal, so I can either mail or drop off future phones left behind at their places of residence so that the passengers can go to their house instead of mine.


Don't be a 'tard - people would have no reason to accept phones that people left in _your _car at their houses, lol.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

I am confused and maybe i missed something but if the phone was in Todd's car how would the Pax call/text from in-app to Todd to see if his phone was left in his car?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> I am confused and maybe i missed something but if the phone was in Todd's car how would the Pax call/text from in-app to Todd to see if his phone was left in his car?


It's an iPhone and the way iPhones work these days is once you get one, it'll ask you to create an Apple ID or enter one as part of the set up process. This automatically turns on the find my iPhone feature.

If you ever lose your iPhone, you can use iCloud.com on a web browser to log in and locate your phone. Even if two step authentication is on (most likely), you can use the find my iPhone without it.

Find my iPhone lets you locate your phone as long as it is on, or it'll give you the last location that the gps pinged. You can remotely wipe your phone, or ping it (great idea if you can't find your phone and need to leave the house in a hurry, and have access to your laptop or if you have an Apple Watch).


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Don't be a 'tard - people would have no reason to accept phones that people left in _your _car at their houses, lol.


I remember reading way back in the thread that the pax may not have known the phone had been left in an Uber. Sounded like the pax might have thought the phone had been stolen.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's an iPhone and the way iPhones work these days is once you get one, it'll ask you to create an Apple ID or enter one as part of the set up process. This automatically turns on the find my iPhone feature.
> 
> If you ever lose your iPhone, you can use iCloud.com on a web browser to log in and locate your phone. Even if two step authentication is on (most likely), you can use the find my iPhone without it.
> 
> Find my iPhone lets you locate your phone as long as it is on, or it'll give you the last location that the gps pinged. You can remotely wipe your phone, or ping it (great idea if you can't find your phone and need to leave the house in a hurry, and have access to your laptop or if you have an Apple Watch).


Thanks for the info.. I do understand how Iphones work with Icloud etc.. but the comment that I was making was that earlier in the thread the OP had made a comment that the owner of the phone should have in app texted or in app called him so I was questioning how that the owner could have done this since he did not have the phone.  I should have been clearer.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Your reaction is a bit extreme and hypocritical. Uber never gave your information, the iPhone has a tracker on it. The customer activated the tracker and found you. So now, you want Uber (based on your first post) to violate privacy for you and give the riders info to you? Yet, you value your privacy.
> 
> I value privacy too, it's why I make sure to be careful what I post and don't post...and why I take precaution. Yes the phone was black in a black case in a black seat and it may have been late at night. But you seriously don't do a run down of your car? What if someone left trash, or gum, or something disgusting and you didn't see because you were focused on driving carefully on the road? And if the pax was desperate enough to activate the iPhone iCloud, I would think they'd try and call it too. Did you miss the vibration? At the point of discovering it, you could have simply turned it off and then just wait until you get near a police station to drop it off.
> 
> There are much worse things that can happen then a pax simply wanting to get his or her iPhone back and using the iCloud to track it down. That piece of hardware isn't cheap. If you really felt violated at that moment, you could have just not opened the door. You don't know that person. It's your property? Call the police and let them know someone is trespassing. Police has no right to enter and search unless they have a warrant even if the iCloud says the iPhone is there. Deny deny deny. That'll show the pax. Believe you me, I have heard stories and have experienced it myself (not lost in Uber but stolen) where the cops literally said "the iPhone may not be there anymore" (this is where you can run back to the car and shut it off) and "we can't go in unless they let us, without a warrant".


I never asked Uber for the pax info - I requested Uber to never match that pax with another driver ever

Uber then advised me that they could not reveal pax privacy ??? & would not confirm whether that pax was banned



goneubering said:


> It's sad that you seem to have learned nothing from this experience.


I've learned quite a bit actually

Don't ever come to this forum with a question again - ever

Throw all left behind items in the trash

Cut off all Uber drivers when in traffic - cuz it's a cutthroat business

Have I missed anything?


----------



## AndrewUBER10 (Sep 25, 2017)

lmao this is one of the funniest things I have read on this site. Someone tracks their iphone to your house and you want to file police reports and get UBER to ban the person? hahaha 

Todd: Hi I would like to report a crime
911: What happened sir 
Todd: Somebody tracked their iphone to my house because it was at my house and they actually knocked on my door. 
911: Ok Sir, did they hurt anyone? What was the crime? 
Todd: He wanted his phone back without calling me. 
911: But his phone was at your place correct? 
Todd: Yes, but my wife was outside on the front lawn. 
911: Anything happen?
Todd: No, but imagine if I wasn't at home. 
911: Sir please don't waste our time. 
Todd: I would like to press charges. 
911:-------------

Sure I would prefer the person to try contacting me through uber first but I wouldn't react like you did if they showed up to my place. You clearly are not fit to be an UBER driver with your reaction. Delete the app and move on. Can't believe people like you exist. Delete and enjoy your paranoid life! Bye.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

AndrewUBER10 said:


> lmao this is one of the funniest things I have read on this site. Someone tracks their iphone to your house and you want to file police reports and get UBER to ban the person? hahaha
> 
> Todd: Hi I would like to report a crime
> 911: What happened sir
> ...


No worries - what's your address?

Y'know so I can mail the next phone to your house?


----------



## AndrewUBER10 (Sep 25, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> No worries - what's your address?
> 
> Y'know so I can mail the next phone to your house?


I hope the person shows up to your house again, every weekend hahahahah


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

AndrewUBER10 said:


> I hope the person shows up to your house again, every weekend hahahahah


Hypocrite

Looks like you value your privacy just everyone else


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> No worries - what's your address?
> 
> Y'know so I can mail the next phone to your house?


heres the thing with you saying this over and over and over again. its not the same thing. like, at all. we all have been very clear, if someone tracked their phone down, #1- we wouldn't act like a child about it. #2- we wouldn't want that person banned from uber. #3- we wouldn't want to file a police report. #4- we wouldn't act like a child about it. #5- if we thought something, but the entire forum said otherwise, wed chalk that up as a free lesson. #6- we wouldn't act like a child. #7- after being proved wrong, we wouldn't throw a fit. which leads to #8- is to stop acing like a child. there are actually more points to be made, but most of them reference you to acting your own age.

btw. someone said it. Uber isn't for you, obviously


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JadeSti said:


> Complain to Uber not here is a suggestion


What did uber do wrong or what can they do? Yes they are pricks but they never shared information, and the person who owned the phone wasn't the acount holder


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> heres the thing with you saying this over and over and over again. its not the same thing. like, at all. we all have been very clear, if someone tracked their phone down, #1- we wouldn't act like a child about it. #2- we wouldn't want that person banned from uber. #3- we wouldn't want to file a police report. #4- we wouldn't act like a child about it. #5- if we thought something, but the entire forum said otherwise, wed chalk that up as a free lesson. #6- we wouldn't act like a child. #7- after being proved wrong, we wouldn't throw a fit. which leads to #8- is to stop acing like a child. there are actually more points to be made, but most of them reference you to acting your own age.
> 
> btw. someone said it. Uber isn't for you, obviously


Actually, if you carefully read through - there were multiple members that agreed with me

And further proof that I'm right is that NOT one person has posted their address for me to either drop off a phone or mail it to them

And you're calling me childish after all the childish responses I've received? HA! You apparently don't understand the definition

And if was NBD - people would post an address- they don't cuz they don't want strangers at their house - BIG SHOCK! But I get made fun of for posting it & getting pissed off at the asinine responses

Everyone else seems to take this with seriousness that it deserves except people like you


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I think they haven't posted their addresses because you have proven yourself to be insane, at least the layman's idea of insane.


----------



## Todd Young (Aug 29, 2017)

forqalso said:


> I think they haven't posted their addresses because you have proven yourself to be insane, at least the layman's idea of insane.


If I was insane then:

A) other members, Uber Greenlight hub AND Uber support wouldn't agree with me, not to mention Uber wouldn't mask phone #s to protect privacy

And

B) my argument wouldn't hold up under rational discourse - I.e., other members aren't posting an address is because they don't want strangers showing up at their residences either


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Todd Young said:


> If I was insane then:
> 
> A) other members, Uber Greenlight hub AND Uber support wouldn't agree with me, not to mention Uber wouldn't mask phone #s to protect privacy
> 
> ...


I don't feel like sifting though 14 pages, how did uber not mask your number, didn't the guy just show up to your house? And if IIRC wasnt the original person who ordered the uber, it was his friend?


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

You know your house is on a public street, anyone could see your house. You should build a moat.



Todd Young said:


> this past Saturday, I had a rider show up at my house - thats right MY HOUSE to retrieve an iphone
> 
> I contacted Uber support, no help, went to a greenlight hub, they supposedly did "something" - all that Uber support tells me is that I will no longer be matched with that person ever again, great, thats great.
> 
> ...


now


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> I never asked Uber for the pax info - I requested Uber to never match that pax with another driver ever
> 
> Uber then advised me that they could not reveal pax privacy ??? & would not confirm whether that pax was banned
> 
> ...


Holyshit this thread is still going?

If everyone is telling you are wrong, You might want to get your brain checked.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> I've learned quite a bit actually
> Don't ever come to this forum with a question again - ever
> Throw all left behind items in the trash
> Cut off all Uber drivers when in traffic - cuz it's a cutthroat business
> ...


Yes. The actual learning part. For some reason you seem intent on becoming famous over this incident. It's time to grow up and move on. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Todd Young said:


> And further proof that I'm right is that NOT one person has posted their address for me to either drop off a phone or mail it to them


tell me something. why the hell we would take on your problems? we all know what to do when we find a phone, clearly you do not. so, how is this all our problem? better yet why are you so driven to make it our problem? there is absolutely no logic behind your solution.


----------

